

1 Million+ Deprecated URLs - franze
http://www.gstatic.com/trends/websites/sitemaps/sitemapindex.xml
hi, i was just taking a real good look at the www.google.com/robots.txt and i found this little gem in there<p><pre><code>  Sitemap: http://www.gstatic.com/trends/websites/sitemaps/sitemapindex.xml 
</code></pre>
besides that fact that google killed on of their more usefull tools (google trends for websites) it seems they forgot the tell the robots.txt team (if there is such a thing)<p>well, anyway, i just wanted to say: google trends for websites, you will be missed.
======
franze
hi, i was just taking a real good look at the www.google.com/robots.txt and i
found this little gem in there

    
    
      Sitemap: http://www.gstatic.com/trends/websites/sitemaps/sitemapindex.xml 
    

besides that fact that google killed on of their more usefull tools (google
trends for websites) it seems they forgot the tell the robots.txt team (if
there is such a thing)

